# How to burn a CD from a voice recording file



## dianarie (Jun 9, 2016)

I have an Acer computer with Windows 10 OS. I have made some voice recordings that I want to burn onto a blank CD. I downloaded a file converter and converted them into an mp4 format. When I have clicked on the burn to CD button the computer tells me that they are finished being burned, however when I take the CD out of the tray and play it on a CD player, it is blank and the player says "No disk inserted" so it doesn't even recognize the burned CD. How do I successfully get my recording to burn onto a blank CD so I can play it and hear it?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Are you sure the CD player recognises the MP4 format?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how are you burning, to play on another device you have to finish/finalise and close the CD burn.
some software allows you to use the CD as a harddrive and copy files onto the CD whenever you want - when using this type of software , you can only use the CD on the machine the copy was created

have a read here
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-copy-files-to-a-cd-or-dvd-in-windows-10.html


----------



## dianarie (Jun 9, 2016)

lochlomonder said:


> Are you sure the CD player recognises the MP4 format?


No, I don't know which kind of format my CD player is able to recognize. I was also given the option to format the file to MP3 or MP4. Do you know what is different between the two and which is preferred for using with standard
CD players (that are not part of a computer).


----------



## dianarie (Jun 9, 2016)

etaf said:


> how are you burning, to play on another device you have to finish/finalise and close the CD burn.
> some software allows you to use the CD as a harddrive and copy files onto the CD whenever you want - when using this type of software , you can only use the CD on the machine the copy was created
> 
> have a read here
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-copy-files-to-a-cd-or-dvd-in-windows-10.html


Thanks for the link! It's helpful.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make and model of the CD player you want to use the files on.

If this is music , you should be able to burn as a standard audio format rather than MP3 or MP4 format. So the end result is like a standard Audio CD

MP3 is for audio 
MP4 can also contain video, text and images


----------

